# New guy with a couple questions about a collection i acquired



## Bdaroci2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys just popping in to hello, name is Brett I'm very new to the Cigar world in terms of starting a collection and learning about them. Every once in a while weather playing golf, wedding I've always enjoyed a cigar, not knowing if it was good or bad, what brand just received them from other people. Never actually bought any myself until recently. My father isn't a real big smoker but enjoys a nice cigar every once in a while he basically buys as his smokes em or buys a box if he has a golf outing with a bunch of buddies. 

I just received a humidor for free from a neighbor because he just hasn't smoked in a while. It came with a bunch of cigars, names I have heard of and names I haven't. I don't know what is good or what is bad expect for the big name brand ones that are in there. He gave me a nice size beginner humidor I guess 35-50 it can hold. 

I'm trying to figure out what the ones are with no band but I realized that's almost impossible unless there are very distinct markings or shapes. 

again just wanted to introduce myself, and learn what I can on this site as well as contribute as much as I can.


First and second picture are just of the box. i like the clear top and the humidity is dead on at 70% i re calibrated it using the salt method but it was dead on accurate. 

The Next Six pictures are pictures are of all the cigars that were in the humidor. A couple of Cohibas (they say cuba on them but i dont know how to tell if they are real or not), an Ashton, Don diego, Macanudos, Non Cuban Dominican Cohibas

Second to last picture looks like a group of House brand cigars never heard of them before

Last picture...these were in a seperate box not with the rest are they and good brands there never heard of them except Don Lugo

So is the start of my collection good? or are they a bust? think im gunna try one of the house brands tonight. i think they are from a cigar shop in my area.

Again thanks guys


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Althought CC aren't allowed to be discussed here I will try to give you an answer. The picture quality isn't very good, but those Cohibas are not authentic to me. 
Those tubos are a known fake and the Maduro 5 is fake along with those in the cellophane. My conclusion is that they are all fake. Sorry for the bad news, but I got started on fake Cohibas and now I'm here. You can try them out or use them as fertilizer. Choice is yours. 
On the bright side, however you have a nice Ashton that you got for free. 

Also please take the time to introduce yourself in the New Puffer section and happy puffing.


----------



## Bdaroci2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Althought CC aren't allowed to be discussed here I will try to give you an answer. The picture quality isn't very good, but those Cohibas are not authentic to me.
> Those tubos are a known fake and the Maduro 5 is fake along with those in the cellophane. My conclusion is that they are all fake. Sorry for the bad news, but I got started on fake Cohibas and now I'm here. You can try them out or use them as fertilizer. Choice is yours.
> On the bright side, however you have a nice Ashton that you got for free.
> 
> Also please take the time to introduce yourself in the New Puffer section and happy puffing.


im sorry didnt know they couldnt be discussed :noidea: thanks for future knowledge.

thank you for your response i truly appreciate it. i suspected they are all fake but could not be sure.

i have thank you!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yep more than likely all fake. I don't think any cc come in cellophane


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is a link to help identify fake Cohibas: Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If those cigars have been maintained they are probable all smokeable except,,,, that Don Lugo. In my experience the DL is absolutely the worst cigar I have ever smoked and I have smoked many a dog rocket.


----------



## Bdaroci2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry guys forgot about these as well....I'm still learning about stuff so I still don't know much. Can anyone shine some light on these right here.


----------



## jhofman (Mar 28, 2014)

Wish I had a neighbor that was friendly like that, fakes or not.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

No discussion of Cuban cigars in the main forum guys. Shutting this one down.


----------

